# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  www.koismag.com

## William Pantoni

Koismag is back!!!.....kata om themdfk

Majalah Kois dengan address baru nya dan juga tampilan baru sudah bisa diakses kembali setelah sempat hilang beberapa lama. Mungkin nanti msh akan ada beberapa perubahan dan masih ada perbaikan2. Majalah Kois dengan Koismag.com berusaha memberikan info2 terkini dan juga artikel2 yg sudah pernah dipublikasikan sebelumnya.

Saran dan kritik dari semua sangat diharapkan supaya menjadi lebih informatif dan lebih friendly. 

Happy Reading......

http://www.koismag.com/index.html

----------


## showa

Mantab om, semoga tambah sukses

----------


## E. Nitto

Mantab... makin memudahkan koikichi mendapatkan informasi mengenai Koi.... top abizzz.....

----------


## Glenardo

Di sinilah tempatnya kita menemukan ilmu..


TOP

----------


## themdfk

> Koismag is back!!!.....kata om themdfk
> 
> Majalah Kois dengan address baru nya dan juga tampilan baru sudah bisa diakses kembali setelah sempat hilang beberapa lama. Mungkin nanti msh akan ada beberapa perubahan dan masih ada perbaikan2. Majalah Kois dengan Koismag.com berusaha memberikan info2 terkini dan juga artikel2 yg sudah pernah dipublikasikan sebelumnya.
> 
> Saran dan kritik dari semua sangat diharapkan supaya menjadi lebih informatif dan lebih friendly. 
> 
> Happy Reading......
> 
> http://www.koismag.com/index.html


om william saya masih kuliah, jgn dipanggil om  :Cry: . setelah sekian lama ditunggu, akhirnya situs ini ada lagi..senangnya  ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Om themdfk...gpp....semua kita panggil om aja.....biar selevel semua.

Untuk yg mau pasang banner di www.koismag.com....silahkan contact : [email protected]

----------


## grinkz01

om wil absen yah, utk memberi masukan / warna pada website koismag ini tentunya harus dikembalikan pada visi dan misi dari website ini sendiri. Apakah mau dipakai sbg duplikasi majalah versi cetak ataukah semacam library atau lebih interaktif dgn pengunjung, dsb....

Btw, terlepas dari visi misi diatas, sepintas mau kasih saran aja barangkali bisa dipertimbangkan :

1. Directory breeder2 koi Japan & Indo : dimuat link website & narasi singkat + kalau ada raihan prestasi tertinggi mereka + fotonya
2. Directory hobbyist : bedah kolam & live videonya
3. Tutorial apresiasi : video wawancara dan banyak gambar2 contoh sbg bagian dari edukasi
4. Berita2 ringan seputar organisasi koi-s, liputan live kontes (jangan cuman fotonya doang)

Memang beberapa hal diatas sudah ada di forum tapi utk filtering info2 yg crispy, padat & akurat dari para pakarnya agak menyulitkan utk dicari di forum. Dan kalau bisa perbanyak file video yg menarik karena video sudah pasti tdk bisa dimuat di majalah kan (Kecuali someday Koi's mau kasih sisipan DVD)...

terimakasih

----------


## William Pantoni

Siaap Om grinkz01....terima kasih atas masukan nya...akan segera kami usahakan point2 yg disebut diatas. Maklum ini baru masih sebatas trial dulu....

Rencana nya sih web ini akan menjadi semacam library / perpustakaan / database majalah spy bisa menjadi sumber informasi segala hal tentang koi. 

Nanti artikel2 akan bertambah terus secara berkala......sering2 mampir....utk melihat artikel2 baru nya.

----------


## themdfk

> Siaap Om grinkz01....terima kasih atas masukan nya...akan segera kami usahakan point2 yg disebut diatas. Maklum ini baru masih sebatas trial dulu....
> 
> Rencana nya sih web ini akan menjadi semacam library / perpustakaan / database majalah spy bisa menjadi sumber informasi segala hal tentang koi. 
> 
> Nanti artikel2 akan bertambah terus secara berkala......sering2 mampir....utk melihat artikel2 baru nya.


mantap! ditunggu progresnya om william  ::

----------


## grinkz01

> Siaap Om grinkz01....terima kasih atas masukan nya...akan segera kami usahakan point2 yg disebut diatas. Maklum ini baru masih sebatas trial dulu....
> 
> Rencana nya sih web ini akan menjadi semacam library / perpustakaan / database majalah spy bisa menjadi sumber informasi segala hal tentang koi. 
> 
> Nanti artikel2 akan bertambah terus secara berkala......sering2 mampir....utk melihat artikel2 baru nya.


sipp om will, rajin pantau kok coz dah masuk favorite bookmark nih....he...he...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Saya mau sedikit ikut urun rembug ya...

Sebelum forum kite tercinta ini dikembangkan, saya pernah berbincang dengan Presiden KOIs pertama, Alm. Karomul Wachid, perihal perlunya kita mendokumentasikan semua diskusi yang sering dilakukan bersama dan kemudian di sharing ke penggemar lain, terutama dari kalangan Newbie. Ketika itu kita memandang penting distribusi informasi yang meluas, cepat dan akurat untuk mengakselerasi pertumbuhan komunitas ini. Kita yakin dengan informasi yang tepat, risiko apapun dalam kegemaran memelihara koi ini dapat dikelola dengan sebaik  baiknya sehingga bisa meredam rasa takut dari kalangan New Entry untuk bergabung. Ketika itu yang kita rasakan banyak yang melihat kegemaran memelihara Koi itu mahal lantaran harga koi bagus diluar jangkauan banyak orang, risiko kematian karena sakit atau salah penanganankerap muncul layaknya hantu, belum lagi risiko seperti salah membuat kolam, salah pilih media, dan sebagainya. 

Dalam benak saya ketika itu, kita perlu membuat sebuah portal tentang Koi, tetapi Almarhum datang dengan ide yang lebih besar. Kita tahu bahwa akhirnya beliau bersama om Beryl menjadi inisiator lahir dan berkembangnya forum ini. 

Dalam perkembangannya fungsi kepustakaan (library) dalam forum ini tidak berjalan efisien. Misalnya, seseorang harus melakukan searching cukup lama untuk menemukan topik tertentu. Kalau itu tentang koi sakit, maka  bisa saja topik ditemukan setelah koi-nya dalam keadaan memburuk. Pun kalau bertanya, belum tentu dapat dijawab segera karena nara sumber sedang tidak aktif di forum.

Team Majalah kemudian berpikir bagaimana agar bisa melengkapi kelemahan forum ini. Diskusi akan tetap dilakukan di forum tetapi info tentang koi kita bagi dalam sebuah web sehingga semua orang termasuk Newbie dan calon penggemar baru bisa mendapatkan info lebih terstruktur. Kebetulan kita punya banyak artikel di majalah dari nara sumber yang qualified. Pemikiran kita tidak semua orang punya dokumentasi majalah yang baik, atau dokumentasi majalah tidak berada di tangan ketika sedang berada di tempat lain. Dengan kepustakaan on line setiap orang bisa mendapatlan informasi dengan cepat dan mudah, dimanapun posisi mereka.

Tahun lalu kita sudah mulai dengan www.Koismagazine.com tetapi kesalahan memilih vendor (cari yang murah bro) membuat nasibnya berakhir buruk. Sekarang kita berkomitmen jangka panjang menyisihkan sebagian kas majalah untuk mengembangkan kepustakaan on line: www.koismag.com

Web ini kelak mungkin memiliki banyak fungsi. Seperti usulan om grinkz01 suatu saat web bisa berfungsi sebagai:

Breeder DirectoryHobbyst DirectorTutorial Apresiasi, dsb
      Dan itu sangat dimungkinkan karena kita punya sumber data dari majalah, tetapi kita akan melakukannya bertahap. Pada tahap awal ini kita akan fokus pada pengembangan sistem kepustakaan on line. Setelah dipandang cukup kita akan masuk ke tahapan berikutnya. Rencananya dalam setiap periode enam bulan kita akan kembangkan ke tahapan berikutnya. Kita akan lihat dan pertimbangkan masukan dari semua stakeholder prioritas kita berikutnya.

  Demikian dan Team Majalah mengucapkan banyak terimakasih untuk semua atensi dan masukannya

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*Koi Legenda**
**Saat - saat Awal Ogon*
Sumber: KOI-S Magazine edisi No. 02/Vol I/Nov  Des 2008

_Kisah terciptanya Ogon adalah cerita mengharu biru tentang ketekunan, ancaman keputusasaan, dan juga keteladanan dari seorang Sawata Aoki. Takahira Hoshida dari Hoshida Koi Farm menerbitkan kisah ini di Majalah Rinko edisi tahun 1962, yang ditulis ulang majalah Nichirin pada edisi Mei 2007_*

*selengkapnya, klik: http://www.koismag.com/Saat%20Saat%20Awal%20Ogon.html*
*

----------


## Tjendra

> *Koi Legenda**
> **Saat - saat Awal Ogon*
> Sumber: KOI-S Magazine edisi No. 02/Vol I/Nov – Des 2008
> 
> _Kisah terciptanya Ogon adalah cerita mengharu biru tentang ketekunan, ancaman keputusasaan, dan juga keteladanan dari seorang Sawata Aoki. Takahira Hoshida dari Hoshida Koi Farm menerbitkan kisah ini di Majalah Rinko edisi tahun 1962, yang ditulis ulang majalah Nichirin pada edisi Mei 2007_*
> 
> *selengkapnya, klik: http://www.koismag.com/Saat%20Saat%20Awal%20Ogon.html*
> *


Terima kasih Om Ajik atas pencerahannya, pas banget saya termasuk yg paling suka koi Ogon. 
Mantap.... :Clap2:  :Rockon:  :Rockon:

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Terima kasih Om Ajik atas pencerahannya, pas banget saya termasuk yg paling suka koi Ogon. 
> Mantap....


 Terimakasih om Tjendra...
Monitor terus ya....

----------


## Tjendra

> Terimakasih om Tjendra...
> Monitor terus ya....


Hi...Hi...tau aja nih Om...wkwkwkwk... :Laugh:

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Hi...Hi...tau aja nih Om...wkwkwkwk...


 Hehehe, bisa ditebak dari banner-nya yang belum nongol - nongol  :Biggrin1:

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*NEWBIE CORNER: Ambang Batas Kualitas Air*
Seringkali orang berkata bahwa kualitas air di kolamnya sangat bagus. Sebetulnya bagaimana ambang batas dari parameterkualitas air yang dapat diterima? 

selengkapnya klik: www.koismag.com

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Bagaimana kabar panen Torazo tahun ini? 
http://www.koismag.com/Tahun%20Ini%2...20Picasso.html

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Bagi yang ingin tahu lebih banyak tentang tancho, om datta menulis untuk Anda: http://www.koismag.com/Tancho.html
Jangan lupa bagaimana Dodo Koi & Saung Koi mengawal Yu Min Koi Farm: http://www.koismag.com/Duo%20Mitra.html

Yu Min Koi Farm boleh jadi penantang serius pada 2nd Indonesia Breeder Koi Show 2011, bagaimana menurut Anda?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Apa yang terjadi pada 2nd Nirwana Koi GO? simak: http://www.koismag.com/Lompatan%20Kualitas%20Koi.html

----------


## ipaul888

artikel ny tmbh berisi, oke bngt

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> artikel ny tmbh berisi, oke bngt


 Terimakasih om,
Monitor terus ya...
Buat yang mau kirim artikel atau news kita welcome ya.., biar informasi tentang koi bisa terdistribusi dengan cepat dan akurat

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Check it Out!!
Three Articles upload:
http://www.koismag.com/KC-09.html
http://www.koismag.com/KP-05.html
http://www.koismag.com/KC-10.html

----------


## subhan_haris

sukses koismag..............

----------


## grinkz01

website koismag dah ndak aktif ya skrg?

----------


## kriwul

iya nih Oom...
masih dead link koismag.com...

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Iya Ni.... Aktifin dong

----------


## avidsaja

halo para suhu,, untuk koi's mag ini sampai edisi berapa kah? jika ada versi digital mau dong link nya atau ada yg punya versi pdf nya. 

terima kasih.... :Pray2:

----------

